# AAA, Die große ZEBCO Aktion “Let’s go fishing” März: Döbel



## Anglerboard-Team (3. März 2009)

*Aktiv Angeln mit dem Anglerboard​*
*Die große ZEBCO Aktion

“Let’s go fishing”​* 

*Jeden Monat attraktive Preise gewinnen!!​*
Hitparaden für die größten Fänge gibt es wie Sand am Meer. Fast jede Zeitschrift oder Internetseite bietet so etwas an. Zebco und uns geht's aber nicht um den größten Fisch - da wird eh nur immer wieder beschissen, um die Preise abzugreifen.

Uns geht's drum, euch aktiv ans Wasser zu bringen. Denn egal wie groß oder schwer ein Fisch ist, angeln macht immer Spaß. Und wir wollen daher die belohnen, die aktiv angeln gehen. Daher hat auch jeder gemeldete Fang die gleiche Chance, einen der attraktiven Preise zu gewinnen. 

*MÄRZ: Döbel​**Der Märzpreis für die erfolgreichen Döbelangler von Zebco gestiftet:​**Quantum Radical Rute Old School Rute & Quantum Rolle Crypton Heat*









*Die Modalitäten:*
*Ihr könnt im März hier in diesem Thread alle Döbel melden. *

Es werden ausschließlich Fische anerkannt, die mit einem Foto eingestellt werden. 

Zusätzlich - um die immer wieder gleichen Diskussionen zu vermeiden - zählen nur Fische, an die gut erkennbar ein Maßband oder Zollstock angelegt ist und/oder wo beim Fisch eine erkennbare, aktuelle Zeitung/Zeitschift liegt. 

Jeder Angler kann pro Monat und Fischart bis zu 5 einzelne Fische einstellen. 

Wir lassen da natürlich keinerlei Diskussionen zu. Der Thread dient rein zum einstellen der Fische.

Um das einstellen untermaßiger Fische zu vermeiden:
Die Untergrenze bei der Auslosung der Länge liegt immer deutlich über den gesetzlichen Schonmaßen!!


Am Ende des Monats wird eine Länge ausgelost. Derjenige, der mit seinem gemeldeten Fang am nächsten bei dieser ausgelosten Länge liegt, erhält den dafür ausgelobten Preis. Bei mehreren gleichlangen Fischen entscheidet dann das Los unter den Einstellern.

Und - auch wie immer: Der Rechtsweg ist natürlich ausgeschlossen!


----------



## beckslave (4. März 2009)

*AW: AAA, Die große ZEBCO Aktion “Let’s go fishing” März: Döbel*

Bei uns gibts Döbel nicht wirklich #c
Aber viel Erfolg den anderen


----------



## duck_68 (4. März 2009)

*AW: AAA, Die große ZEBCO Aktion “Let’s go fishing” März: Döbel*

Wie ist es denn jetzt richtige - Fisch mit angelegtem Zollstock/Maßband *und* aktueller Zeitung 

oder

Fisch mit angelegtem Zollstock/Maßband *oder* Fisch mit aktueller Zeitung 

oder

Nur Fisch mit angelegtem Zollstock/Maßband..... 

Die Vorgaben sind da etwas verwirrend....




> Zusätzlich - um die immer wieder gleichen Diskussionen zu vermeiden - zählen nur Fische, an die gut erkennbar ein Maßband oder Zollstock angelegt ist *und/oder wo beim Fisch eine erkennbare, aktuelle Zeitung/Zeitschift liegt.*


----------



## Gelöschtes Mitglied 8073 (4. März 2009)

*AW: AAA, Die große ZEBCO Aktion “Let’s go fishing” März: Döbel*



beckslave schrieb:


> Bei uns gibts Döbel nicht wirklich #c
> Aber viel Erfolg den anderen


 

Kann mich Deinen Posting nur anschliessen!:g


----------



## Thomas9904 (5. März 2009)

*AW: AAA, Die große ZEBCO Aktion “Let’s go fishing” März: Döbel*

*Mit Zollstock ODER mit Zeitung ODER mit beidem...*


----------



## duck_68 (5. März 2009)

*AW: AAA, Die große ZEBCO Aktion “Let’s go fishing” März: Döbel*

Danke Thomas für die Aufklärung - jetzt muss ich nicht immer ne Zeitung mit an Wasser schleppen Maßband is ja eh immer am Mann!


----------



## chivas (5. März 2009)

*AW: AAA, Die große ZEBCO Aktion “Let’s go fishing” März: Döbel*

dann könnte ich ja doch nen döbel vom letzten jahr hier reinstellen, wenn da nen maßband daneben liegt 

(können kann ich´s nicht, da ich keinen gefangen hab ^^)


----------



## ToxicToolz (5. März 2009)

*AW: AAA, Die große ZEBCO Aktion “Let’s go fishing” März: Döbel*



Thomas9904 schrieb:


> *Mit Zollstock ODER mit Zeitung ODER mit beidem...*


 




chivas schrieb:


> dann könnte ich ja doch nen döbel vom letzten jahr hier reinstellen, wenn da nen maßband daneben liegt


 

So seh Ick dat och, würde daher ZEITUNG UND ZOLLSTOCK für besser halten....Aber die Regeln mache Ick ja nich


----------



## Thomas9904 (5. März 2009)

*AW: AAA, Die große ZEBCO Aktion “Let’s go fishing” März: Döbel*

*Wegen telefonischer Nachfrage hier nochmal die Anleitung zum einstellen von Bildern:*
http://www.franz-josef-hollweck.de/bilderab/bilderab.htm


----------



## derWallerKalle (5. März 2009)

*AW: AAA, Die große ZEBCO Aktion “Let’s go fishing” März: Döbel*








Mein Döbel 57 cm 2.9kg


----------



## grazy04 (5. März 2009)

*AW: AAA, Die große ZEBCO Aktion “Let’s go fishing” März: Döbel*



chivas schrieb:


> dann könnte ich ja doch nen döbel vom letzten jahr hier reinstellen, wenn da nen maßband daneben liegt




nach 3-4 Monaten in der Truhe... aha ....


----------



## Martinez (5. März 2009)

*AW: AAA, Die große ZEBCO Aktion “Let’s go fishing” März: Döbel*

Petri @ WallerKalle, sher schöner Döbel :m,
und der erste für diesen Monat.

Sag mal, wo und auf was haste ihn gefangen?

gruß


----------



## Florian 96 (5. März 2009)

*AW: AAA, Die große ZEBCO Aktion “Let’s go fishing” März: Döbel*

#6#6Guter Döbel #6#6!!!!
Womit hast ihn gefangen?


----------



## Raubfischbändiger (5. März 2009)

*AW: AAA, Die große ZEBCO Aktion “Let’s go fishing” März: Döbel*

petri waller kalle...


----------



## flasha (5. März 2009)

*AW: AAA, Die große ZEBCO Aktion “Let’s go fishing” März: Döbel*

Petri!


----------



## chivas (5. März 2009)

*AW: AAA, Die große ZEBCO Aktion “Let’s go fishing” März: Döbel*



grazy04 schrieb:


> nach 3-4 Monaten in der Truhe... aha ....



hm, ich weiß ja nicht, wie du das machst, aber ich lagere meine fotos eigentlich woanders. wäre aber mal ne idee, wenn ich keinen platz mehr im schrank hab #q


----------



## Gelöschtes Mitglied 8073 (6. März 2009)

*AW: AAA, Die große ZEBCO Aktion “Let’s go fishing” März: Döbel*

fettes petri,schöner döbel!

hoffe, das du mit den prachtfisch gewinnst!


stefan


----------



## Thomas9904 (6. März 2009)

*AW: AAA, Die große ZEBCO Aktion “Let’s go fishing” März: Döbel*



> hoffe, das du mit den prachtfisch gewinnst!


Nochmal:
Ist wie beim Sex, es kommt nicht auf die Größe an!

Es wird eine Länge ausgewürfelt, wer am nächsten dran ist, gewinnt.
Sind mehrere gleich lang, wird gelost.


----------



## Gelöschtes Mitglied 8073 (6. März 2009)

*AW: AAA, Die große ZEBCO Aktion “Let’s go fishing” März: Döbel*



			
				Thomas9904 schrieb:
			
		

> Nochmal:
> Ist wie beim Sex, es kommt nicht auf die Größe an!


 
sagen immer die, die nen kleinen haben:m:q


----------



## derWallerKalle (6. März 2009)

*AW: AAA, Die große ZEBCO Aktion “Let’s go fishing” März: Döbel*



Martinez schrieb:


> Petri @ WallerKalle, sher schöner Döbel :m,
> und der erste für diesen Monat.
> 
> Sag mal, wo und auf was haste ihn gefangen?
> ...


 Der köder waren 2 tauwürmer an der Grundmontage der Döbel kommt aus der schönen drau in kärnten/österreich


----------



## Raubfisch86 (6. März 2009)

*AW: AAA, Die große ZEBCO Aktion “Let’s go fishing” März: Döbel*

Ich fange meine Döbel immer mit ein stück käse,bis jetzt habe ich immer einen gefangen wenn ich käse am harken hatte.:m
Das Fruchtet


----------



## Martinez (6. März 2009)

*AW: AAA, Die große ZEBCO Aktion “Let’s go fishing” März: Döbel*

Also mit Käse kenne ich mich so gut wie GAR NICHT aus...

Kaufst du den dann im ganz normal im Supermarkt oder ist das ein überarbeiteter angler käse?


----------



## flasha (6. März 2009)

*AW: AAA, Die große ZEBCO Aktion “Let’s go fishing” März: Döbel*



Martinez schrieb:


> Also mit Käse kenne ich mich so gut wie GAR NICHT aus...
> 
> Kaufst du den dann im ganz normal im Supermarkt oder ist das ein überarbeiteter angler käse?



Angler Käse von Tante Emmentaler oder Oma Gouda


----------



## elodia (6. März 2009)

*AW: AAA, Die große ZEBCO Aktion “Let’s go fishing” März: Döbel*

Ich fände das auch besser wenn man die Bilder mit Zollstock und Zeitung reinstellt.
Ich hab hier z.B. mal nen Schleien Bild vom letzten Jahr, könnte sonst ja jeder machen.


----------



## Flussbarsch (6. März 2009)

*AW: AAA, Die große ZEBCO Aktion “Let’s go fishing” März: Döbel*

Ich kann mich der Meinung von Boardie Elodia nur zu anschließen. 
Bilder ohne Datumsnachweis von aktuellen Zeitungen bzw. Zeitschriften sind nicht sehr glaubhaft das diese Fische auch in diesem Monat gefangen wurden.
Wirklich schöner Döbel und ich will nix unterstellen das dieser tolle Fisch nicht von diesem Jahr ist aber wer kann es mit Sicherheit sagen. Elodia hat ja ein Beispiel gegeben.
Gerade im Sinne der Angler die sicherlich bei widrigem Wetter draußen stehen und fieberhaft versuchen Döbel zu fangen sollte festgesetzt werden nur Fotos mit Datumsnachweis zuzulassen.
Sicher auch wenn es nicht auf die größte Länge ankommt aber wenn ein Foto nur mit Zollmaßstab gewinnt finde ich doch die Sache hat einen kleinen, faden Beigeschmack.


----------



## chivas (6. März 2009)

*AW: AAA, Die große ZEBCO Aktion “Let’s go fishing” März: Döbel*

also wenn ich nicht wüßte, wie das hier gedacht ist und als neues mitglied hier in den thread klicken würde, würd ich denken, ich stell hier meine döbel-bilder rein und wenn ich glück hab, gewinn ich was - egal wie alt diese sind...

da das aber eben genau nicht sinn der veranstaltung ist... hm, naja. man kann zwar seine ausgelobten preise verteilen an wen man will, aber völlig überflüssige diskussionen sind dann vorprogrammiert.

wär schade drum ^^


----------



## flasha (6. März 2009)

*AW: AAA, Die große ZEBCO Aktion “Let’s go fishing” März: Döbel*

Also Butter bei die Fische:

Wer wirklich ein Sportsmann ist macht einfach ein Bild mit 1. akt. Zeitung und 2. Maßband/Zollstock und gut ist. Geht lieber Angeln und diskutiert net soviel 

Schönes Wochenende euch allen noch und Viel Glück!


----------



## Flussbarsch (7. März 2009)

*AW: AAA, Die große ZEBCO Aktion “Let’s go fishing” März: Döbel*



flasha schrieb:


> Wer wirklich ein Sportsmann ist macht einfach ein Bild mit 1. akt. Zeitung und 2. Maßband/Zollstock.
> 
> Schönes Wochenende euch allen noch und Viel Glück!



Genauso sehe ich das auch.


----------



## Balaton1980 (7. März 2009)

*AW: AAA, Die große ZEBCO Aktion “Let’s go fishing” März: Döbel*

nabend männer #h

auch das mit der *zeitung bringt* so gesehen *rein garnichts* - auf ne aktuelle zeitung kann ich auch nen "alten" fisch packen ?! 

seid einfach ehrlich zueinander  #6




ps: noch petri für den schönen döbel #r


----------



## Flussbarsch (8. März 2009)

*AW: AAA, Die große ZEBCO Aktion “Let’s go fishing” März: Döbel*



Balaton1980 schrieb:


> auch das mit der *zeitung bringt* so gesehen *rein garnichts* - auf ne aktuelle zeitung kann ich auch nen "alten" fisch packen ?!



Na das stelle ich mir doch etwas schwierig vor mit alten Fischen. Die müßten dann ja eingefroren werden und wer friert denn seine Fische unausgenommen ein |kopfkrat

Soll jeder halt ehrlich sein und dann gehts auch. Ich wünsche allen Usern hier fette Döbel dieses Jahr.


----------



## angler4711 (8. März 2009)

*AW: AAA, Die große ZEBCO Aktion “Let’s go fishing” März: Döbel*

Moin, Moin!




> Soll jeder halt ehrlich sein und dann gehts auch. Ich wünsche allen Usern hier fette Döbel dieses Jahr


                                      |good:

Bloß schade das es bei uns nicht wirklich welche gibt, ich habe auch noch nie einen Döbel gefangen!




:c


----------



## Martinez (8. März 2009)

*AW: AAA, Die große ZEBCO Aktion “Let’s go fishing” März: Döbel*

Ich habe auch noch nie einen Döbel gefangen...
Wo gibt es den in NRW bzw. in der Gegend von Dortmund Döbel zu fangen? In der Lippe oder?


----------



## Raubfischfreak84 (8. März 2009)

*AW: AAA, Die große ZEBCO Aktion “Let’s go fishing” März: Döbel*

richtig! lippe würde ich dir empfehlen, obwohl ich auch schon welche im DHK gefangen habe! nur die lippe hat momentan richtig hochwasser, so dass das eigentlich vergessen kannst mit den döbeln!!!#c


----------



## flasha (8. März 2009)

*AW: AAA, Die große ZEBCO Aktion “Let’s go fishing” März: Döbel*

Hengstey/Harkortsee fängt man auch ganz gut Döbel. Aber mehr Köderfisch Größe


----------



## Angelfan1 (8. März 2009)

*AW: AAA, Die große ZEBCO Aktion “Let’s go fishing” März: Döbel*

Hallo,mein Döbel aus der Erft!
53.5 cm und 2180 gr.










#hGruß Angelfan1.


----------



## Flussbarsch (8. März 2009)

*AW: AAA, Die große ZEBCO Aktion “Let’s go fishing” März: Döbel*

Petri schöner Döbel.

Bei euch ist es aber schon sehr grün für Anfang März


----------



## Der_Baer_2008 (8. März 2009)

*AW: AAA, Die große ZEBCO Aktion “Let’s go fishing” März: Döbel*



Flussbarsch schrieb:


> Bei euch ist es aber schon sehr grün für Anfang März



Bei uns muss man auch noch ne Jacke tragen


----------



## YakuzaInk (9. März 2009)

*AW: AAA, Die große ZEBCO Aktion “Let’s go fishing” März: Döbel*

lol..
ich hab auch noch nen foto von nem 65 o 70er döbel... bloß ohne maßband..
werde aber denke ich am We mal auf döbel gehen! Falls erfolgreich kommt ein bild mit maßband und zeitung!


----------



## .::M.a.n.u::. (9. März 2009)

*AW: AAA, Die große ZEBCO Aktion “Let’s go fishing” März: Döbel*

Da gehts schon los.  

Naja,hoffe ich werde in den nächsten Wochen ein Bild reinreichen können. Der Döbel muss nur wollen.


----------



## fritte (10. März 2009)

*AW: AAA, Die große ZEBCO Aktion “Let’s go fishing” März: Döbel*

Nur mal so, beim Angelfan01 habe ich mal nachgesehen.
Dem sein bild wurde demnach am 03.06.2004 erstellt.
Um 05.37 Uhr zumindest das unterste.
Das Oberste wiederum am 03.05.2004 um 23.55 Uhr
Wenn man so etwas schon machen will( Leute Nutsen) dann sollte man soch zu sehen, das man die Exif daten vorher raus löscht.
Sonst kann jeder sehen wann die Bilder gemacht wurden.
greets
die Fritte


----------



## Gelöschtes Mitglied 8073 (10. März 2009)

*AW: AAA, Die große ZEBCO Aktion “Let’s go fishing” März: Döbel*



fritte schrieb:


> Nur mal so, beim Angelfan01 habe ich mal nachgesehen.
> Dem sein bild wurde demnach am 03.06.2004 erstellt.
> Um 05.37 Uhr zumindest das unterste.
> Das Oberste wiederum am 03.05.2004 um 23.55 Uhr
> ...


 

Wenn das so sein sollte ist das GROßE SCHE:::IßE


----------



## BanditOG (10. März 2009)

*AW: AAA, Die große ZEBCO Aktion “Let’s go fishing” März: Döbel*

Hallo Leute,

der Döbel sieht aus als ob man ihm was reingestopft hat #d, er bekommt ja nicht mal den Maul zu. :q

Wünsche viele fänge.


----------



## LocalPower (10. März 2009)

*AW: AAA, Die große ZEBCO Aktion “Let’s go fishing” März: Döbel*



fritte schrieb:


> Nur mal so, beim Angelfan01 habe ich mal nachgesehen.
> Dem sein bild wurde demnach am 03.06.2004 erstellt.
> Um 05.37 Uhr zumindest das unterste.
> Das Oberste wiederum am 03.05.2004 um 23.55 Uhr
> ...



Naja |kopfkrat nur mal so als Denkanstoß...
EXIF-Daten sind auch nicht "notariell beglaubigt" |supergri 

Wenn ich z.B. meine Angelknippse wochenlang nicht benutze ist der Akku dermassen runter das ich 
jedesmal sämtliche Einstellungen, AUCH Datum und Uhrzeit, neu einstellen muß. Manchmal hab ich dazu aber kein Bock oder keine Zeit. Und so sind alle Fotos bis auf den 01.01.2001 "zurückdatiert".


----------



## chivas (10. März 2009)

*AW: AAA, Die große ZEBCO Aktion “Let’s go fishing” März: Döbel*



LocalPower schrieb:


> Naja |kopfkrat nur mal so als Denkanstoß...
> EXIF-Daten sind auch nicht "notariell beglaubigt" |supergri
> 
> Wenn ich z.B. meine Angelknippse wochenlang nicht benutze ist der Akku dermassen runter das ich
> jedesmal sämtliche Einstellungen, AUCH Datum und Uhrzeit, neu einstellen muß. Manchmal hab ich dazu aber kein Bock oder keine Zeit. Und so sind alle Fotos bis auf den 01.01.2001 "zurückdatiert".



aber sicher nicht auf so ein krummes datum ^^ zumal das "fangfoto" offenbar gemacht wurde, nachdem der fisch schon in der küche lag xD

unabhängig davon, wie es nun war und was davon richtig und falsch ist, finde ich es sehr schade, dass solche diskussionen überhaupt aufkommen (müssen).
ich habe die bedingungen "mit zeitung und maßband" als verbindlich angesehen - und für den fall, dass ich mal was fange ^^ mich auch daran halten.

ich fände es jedenfalls gut, wenn "betrügern" -ohne jetzt damit jemanden persönlich zu meinen- von vornherein der boden entzogen wird.


----------



## Martinez (10. März 2009)

*AW: AAA, Die große ZEBCO Aktion “Let’s go fishing” März: Döbel*

ich denke, das es dagegen eine ganz einfache lösung gibt:

fotos ohne aktuelle zeitung und maßband werden einfach nicht gewertet...

dann können wir uns die ganzen diskussionen und spekulationen sparen oder?


----------



## ToxicToolz (10. März 2009)

*AW: AAA, Die große ZEBCO Aktion “Let’s go fishing” März: Döbel*



martinez schrieb:


> fotos ohne aktuelle zeitung und maßband werden einfach nicht gewertet...


 

#6#6#6


----------



## Hyperloop (10. März 2009)

*AW: AAA, Die große ZEBCO Aktion “Let’s go fishing” März: Döbel*

hier ein Doebel 51cm , 1530 gramm   allerdings gefangen irgent wann im letzten jahr .. so einfach kann schummeln sein?? und dann noch gewinnen ? ist doch nicht fair oder? deshalb lieber eine zeitung mit aktuellem datum dabei  dann klappts auch mit dem nachbar ^^


----------



## grazy04 (10. März 2009)

*AW: AAA, Die große ZEBCO Aktion “Let’s go fishing” März: Döbel*

och Leute, was sollen das ?? da iss ein Foto offensichtlich schon alt, auf einem blüht fast der Klee.... man, man, man da wirds nicht lange dauern bis solche Aktionen ausfallen !!

#q


----------



## chivas (10. März 2009)

*AW: AAA, Die große ZEBCO Aktion “Let’s go fishing” März: Döbel*



Martinez schrieb:


> ich denke, das es dagegen eine ganz einfache lösung gibt:
> 
> fotos ohne aktuelle zeitung und maßband werden einfach nicht gewertet...
> 
> dann können wir uns die ganzen diskussionen und spekulationen sparen oder?



nur haben "wir" das nicht zu bestimmen ^^



grazy04 schrieb:


> och Leute, was sollen das ?? da iss ein Foto offensichtlich schon alt, auf einem blüht fast der Klee.... man, man, man da wirds nicht lange dauern bis solche Aktionen ausfallen !!
> 
> #q



ist wohl im august letzten jahres aufgenommen worden xD

ich habe fast die vermutung, dass das so gewollt ist ^^
ansonsten hätte "man" ja nicht mehrfach wiederholt, dass ein angelegtes maßband genügt.

naja, ich find´s einerseits schon ein wenig eigenartig, dass man die spielregeln nicht einfach so eng faßt, dass es nicht wirklich einen spielraum gibt (nur die wenigstens werden vor einem blue screen fotografieren, um dann später noch irgendwas unerkennbar einzufügen xD) und auf der anderen seite recht arm, diverse bilder hier überhaupt einzustellen -.-


----------



## Angelfan1 (10. März 2009)

*AW: AAA, Die große ZEBCO Aktion “Let’s go fishing” März: Döbel*

Erstmal bin ich Angelfan1 und nicht 01.Zum zweiten stellte sich beim ausnehmen raus das der Fisch ein trächtiges Weibchen war,deshalb der dicke Bauch.Der Fisch wurde in der Nacht von Mittwoch auf Donnerstag den 04.03.2009-05.03.2009 beim Aalangeln
auf einen Fischkopf gefangen.Da ich in der Nacht nach Hause kam lag der Fisch bis Donnerstag abend in Eiswasser.Vielleicht deshalb das offene Maul.Das geschah auch nur weil ich Urlaub hab und meine Frau arbeiten muß,das heißt ich hatte keinen der mich fotografieren kann.Drittens habe ich meine Kamera noch nie aufs aktuelle Datum gestellt seit dem ich sie habe.Habe die Kamera vor ca.2 Jahren aus einem Familiennachlass geschenkt bekommen und seit dem war der Akku bestimmt schon 100 mal leer.Habe noch nicht mal eine Ahnung wie das funktioniert.Aber für alle Zweifler werde ich beim nächsten mal drauf achten und eine Zeitung daneben legen.Hier im Board scheint ja schon viel Schei.. von einigen gemacht worden zu sein.Wenn man es nicht glaubt soll man den Fisch halt nicht werten.Angel seit über 16 Jahren und habe an solchen Sachen wie "n u t s e n" oder andere reinlegen kein Interesse.Habe für den Fisch genug Zeugen und weiß das alles rechtens ist.
Neid um einen Preis ist des Anglers größtes Leid !!!
In dem Sinne ...


----------



## Hyperloop (10. März 2009)

*AW: AAA, Die große ZEBCO Aktion “Let’s go fishing” März: Döbel*

@ grazy04
hast  recht ich wollte nur mal schaun obs überhaupt jemandem auffällt weil eigentlich nur wiese zu sehen ist ... solche fotos gibts über all im internet zu finden man muss nur auf den richtigen seiten suchen ... 
das foto dort war irgent wann im letzten jahr gemacht worden von einem kumpel von mir .. 
daher bin ich auch der meinung das eine aktuelle zeitung mit datum etc. dabei gehört sonnst wäre es ja nur beschiss und wenn wir uns schon gegenseitig be*******n .. na dann prost mahlzeit.
Dann ist das nivo des menschen echt tief gesunken 
außerdem dieses jahr unter den wetter/wasserbedinungen im moment was zu fangen ist mehr als schwierig ..
ich werde das foto natürlich zurück ziehen und hoffe das es bei diesem gewinn spiel ehrlich zu geht und niemand i welche döbel von was weis ich hier hinzufügt..
allen anderen, die das glück, im märz noch einen döbel zu fangen nicht aufgegeben haben .. Petry Heil #6


----------



## Johnnie Walker (10. März 2009)

*AW: AAA, Die große ZEBCO Aktion “Let’s go fishing” März: Döbel*

Geil!
Döbel!
Ab Montag gehts wieder los, dann hoffe ich einige schöne Bilder posten zu können, klasse dass auch der Döbel mal gewürdigt wird


----------



## fritte (10. März 2009)

*AW: AAA, Die große ZEBCO Aktion “Let’s go fishing” März: Döbel*

@ Hyperloop

Dein Bild ist vom 17.08.2008
gemacht um 13.23 Uhr.
Nur mal so nebenbei.


----------



## YakuzaInk (10. März 2009)

*AW: AAA, Die große ZEBCO Aktion “Let’s go fishing” März: Döbel*

wie schon gesagt, ich denke aus den spielregeln sollte das "oder" verschwinden und dafür nur noch ein "und" gelten und alles ist gut!


----------



## Ahrendpower06 (11. März 2009)

*AW: AAA, Die große ZEBCO Aktion “Let’s go fishing” März: Döbel*



fritte schrieb:


> @ Hyperloop
> 
> Dein Bild ist vom 17.08.2008
> gemacht um 13.23 Uhr.
> Nur mal so nebenbei.


Er hat oben schon 2 mal geschrieben dass,das Foto nich aktuel ist.|krach:#q#q#q#q


----------



## JonasH (11. März 2009)

*AW: AAA, Die große ZEBCO Aktion “Let’s go fishing” März: Döbel*

So nun ist doch mal wieder gut oder? Hier geht es um nen schönen Preis und die Spielregeln stehen im ersten Posting. Motto ist "Let's go fihsing" und nicht "Komm wir starten nen neuen Thread wo alles kritisiert wird und kaum was zum Thema Beigetragen wird" Davon gibt es nun wirklich schon genug im Board. Also Jungs und Mädels lasst uns DInge zum Thema beitragen und allen Fängern Petri Heil wünschen.
Denke nicht das irgendwer diese schäne Aktion hier sprengen möchte.


----------



## Hyperloop (11. März 2009)

*AW: AAA, Die große ZEBCO Aktion “Let’s go fishing” März: Döbel*

tjaa Fritte 
hört man bei dir einfach nur ein wenig neid?? 
auch mal lesen was bei dem bild dabei steht bzw auch den eintrag von mir dadrunter


----------



## Quappenjäger (11. März 2009)

*AW: AAA, Die große ZEBCO Aktion “Let’s go fishing” März: Döbel*

eh leute ich versteh das ganze nicht!! ans wasser fisch fangen und gut! den ganzen anderen quatsch kann man sich wirklich sparen!!und fakes werden wohl schon erkannt!!!!!!!


----------



## zander1 (11. März 2009)

*AW: AAA, Die große ZEBCO Aktion “Let’s go fishing” März: Döbel*



jonash schrieb:


> so nun ist doch mal wieder gut oder? Hier geht es um nen schönen preis und die spielregeln stehen im ersten posting. Motto ist "let's go fihsing" und nicht "komm wir starten nen neuen thread wo alles kritisiert wird und kaum was zum thema beigetragen wird" davon gibt es nun wirklich schon genug im board. Also jungs und mädels lasst uns dinge zum thema beitragen und allen fängern petri heil wünschen.
> Denke nicht das irgendwer diese schäne aktion hier sprengen möchte.


 

*danke !!!!#6#6#6*


----------



## Ahrendpower06 (11. März 2009)

*AW: AAA, Die große ZEBCO Aktion “Let’s go fishing” März: Döbel*

Ausserdem finde ich sowas wie hier,Fische abschlagen für irgend ein preis sowieso nicht so gut.Fische zu töten ohne ihn sinnvoll zu verwerten.Damit will ich aber nicht sagen das jeder die Fische nicht verwertet.


----------



## fritte (12. März 2009)

*AW: AAA, Die große ZEBCO Aktion “Let’s go fishing” März: Döbel*

Um Gottes willen, neid bei Döbeln?
Nicht wirklich, habe im letzten Jahr fast nur Döbel gefangen und wäre froh mal wieder einen anderen Fisch an der Rute zu haben und ich kann sehr gut lesen und wollte euch auch nur zeigen, das auch wenn er auf dem ersten blick das Datum geändert hat, man immer noch die exif daten auslesen kann, wenn diese nicht vorher gelöscht werden.
Mehr wollte ich euch damit gar nicht zeigen.

Wie die anderen aber schon richtig sagten, mit aktueller Zeitung und Zollstock wäre so ein Thema nicht nötig.

Aber wer was umsonst haben möchte, sollte wohl die 60 cent auch noch übrig haben für ne Zeitung.

@LocalPower
Klar kann mal der Akku leer sein, und Daten werden gelöscht wie Uhrzeit usw. so sind doch auf dem Bild teilweise die Natur Kleidung usw. für mich ausschlag gebend und man kann sehr gut erkennen, das die Natur noch so grün ist, wie im Sommer aber nicht im Winter.

So, mehr werde ich auch nicht zu diesem Thema sagen.
Schöne aktion von Zebco nur das system muß noch einmal überdacht werden.
In diesem Sinne


----------



## Master Hecht (12. März 2009)

*AW: AAA, Die große ZEBCO Aktion “Let’s go fishing” März: Döbel*

ich dachte hier sollen nur fangbilder gepostet werden statdessen endet nun auch dies schon in einer Dískussion, so langsam zweifel ich hier am Verstand einiger Nutzer. Denn ich finde es echt nicht nötig jeden Thread in einer Diskussion beenden zu müssen...

mfg Master Hecht


----------



## Ahrendpower06 (12. März 2009)

*AW: AAA, Die große ZEBCO Aktion “Let’s go fishing” März: Döbel*



Master Hecht schrieb:


> ich dachte hier sollen nur fangbilder gepostet werden statdessen endet nun auch dies schon in einer Dískussion, so langsam zweifel ich hier am Verstand einiger Nutzer. Denn ich finde es echt nicht nötig jeden Thread in einer Diskussion beenden zu müssen...
> 
> mfg Master Hecht


Ich finde es auch nicht richtig das hier wieder ein streitthema raus wird,aber vielleicht solltest du nicht so eine grosse klappe haben wegen verstand und so.
Denn du trägst mit so ein hetzt posting auch nicht dazu bei das es sich wieder legt.
mfg


----------



## Knurrhahn (12. März 2009)

*AW: AAA, Die große ZEBCO Aktion “Let’s go fishing” März: Döbel*

so nun sollte hier langsam wieder Ruhe einziehen!
Hier sollen doch auch in Zukunft nur die Preise von ZEBCO und keine Verwarnungen verteilt werden. 
Gruss Knurri


----------



## Master Hecht (12. März 2009)

*AW: AAA, Die große ZEBCO Aktion “Let’s go fishing” März: Döbel*

Kann schon sein nur ist es bald wirklich so das jedes thema in einer Diskussion endet...

mfg Master Hecht


----------



## Nachtfischer (14. März 2009)

*AW: AAA, Die große ZEBCO Aktion “Let’s go fishing” März: Döbel*

ein frohes petri waller kalle.


----------



## spinnanggler95 (23. März 2009)

*AW: AAA, Die große ZEBCO Aktion “Let’s go fishing” März: Döbel*

Die erste                     22,8cm


----------



## spinnanggler95 (23. März 2009)

*AW: AAA, Die große ZEBCO Aktion “Let’s go fishing” März: Döbel*

Die Zweite  18,2cm                             
	

		
			
		

		
	













Die 3.  17.8cm                                      
	

		
			
		

		
	













die 4. 18,1cm                                        
	

		
			
		

		
	





Alle gefangen mit einem wurm          mfg


----------



## Martinez (23. März 2009)

*AW: AAA, Die große ZEBCO Aktion “Let’s go fishing” März: Döbel*

Endlich ist hier mal was los,

DICKES PETRI zu den schönen Fischen :l

sag mal, wo haste die den gefangen?

Gruß


----------



## spinnanggler95 (24. März 2009)

*AW: AAA, Die große ZEBCO Aktion “Let’s go fishing” März: Döbel*

Hallo die habe ich bei uns in der ems gefangen


----------



## Dennis_ (24. März 2009)

*AW: AAA, Die große ZEBCO Aktion “Let’s go fishing” März: Döbel*

wo haste die genau gefangen 
Unterhalb oder wo?


----------



## spinnanggler95 (24. März 2009)

*AW: AAA, Die große ZEBCO Aktion “Let’s go fishing” März: Döbel*

Das wüssteste gern ne dennis  !!!! MFG#h


----------



## lute (24. März 2009)

*AW: AAA, Die große ZEBCO Aktion “Let’s go fishing” März: Döbel*

Super Aktion, hatte mir heute zufällig den Rheinschein gekauft und zwei winzige Firetiger Wobbler zum Barschangeln, vielleicht fang ich ja am Sonntag damit nen Döbel den ich dann auch hier rein stellen kann.


----------



## Dennis_ (24. März 2009)

*AW: AAA, Die große ZEBCO Aktion “Let’s go fishing” März: Döbel*

ja fe das wüsste ich gerne !
Nein Nein Scherz ich weiß schon  wo die stehen


----------



## Dennis_ (25. März 2009)

*AW: AAA, Die große ZEBCO Aktion “Let’s go fishing” März: Döbel*

Ich war Vorgestern Abend noch los 
war zwar scheiss Wetter 
aber habe was gefangen 
Und zwar:Einen Döbel


----------



## Dennis_ (26. März 2009)

*AW: AAA, Die große ZEBCO Aktion “Let’s go fishing” März: Döbel*

Oh das ist das falsche Bild 
Und das andere sah sch**** aus deswegen hab ich es gelöscht


----------



## Stachelflosse (26. März 2009)

*AW: AAA, Die große ZEBCO Aktion “Let’s go fishing” März: Döbel*

Hallo zusammen,

auch ich kann heute (26.03.2009) meinen ersten Fisch für dieses Jahr verbuchen (die Sch.... Grundeln zähl ich nicht als Fisch):vik::vik:

Hab leider keine aktuelle Tageszeitung mit auf dem Bild, da ich nicht im geringsten damit gerechnet habe, dass ich was fange.
Ich hab dafür ein Bild von meinem Angelplatz gemacht. Hier ist eindeutig zu erkennen, dass es noch A.....kalt ist;+ und geregnet hats auch (übrigens, hat da nicht schon jemand was vom Frühling im Radio gelabert???).




Der Döbel ist 44cm lang.



Hab noch ein Bild von 2 Schwänen mit angefügt, welche sich geschlagene 2,5 Stunden bei mir am Angelplatz aufgehalten haben und immer wieder versucht haben, den Wurm vom Hacken zu holen|krach:.



Beste Grüße


----------



## Dennis_ (27. März 2009)

*AW: AAA, Die große ZEBCO Aktion “Let’s go fishing” März: Döbel*

Oh das ist das falsche bild und das richtige find ich nit mehr


----------



## Ab ans Wasser! (29. März 2009)

*AW: AAA, Die große ZEBCO Aktion “Let’s go fishing” März: Döbel*

Moin!

Da ich noch nie auf Döbel gefischt habe wäre ich sehr dankbar für Tipps
Ich wollte eventl. nächstes Wochenende es mal an einem Bach/Fluss (ca.8meter breit/ 1meter tief mit mittlerer Strömung und ins Wasser hängenden Ästen) wagen.
Doch meine Frage:

1.Ist das Wetter (es soll ja wärmer werden) bzw. die Jahreszeit gut geeignet?

Wenn ichs probieren würde, dann mit Trotting,Rollblei oder Feeder.
Obst soll ja ein guter Köder sein, aber eher für den Sommer, oder?
Daher würde ich es mit Maden oder Würmern probieren.
Außerdem kommen dort Rotaugen vor.

Da ich an diesem "Gewässer" noch nie geangelt habe weiß ich nicht zu welchen Jahreszeiten man dort Fisch an den Haken bekommt.
Was würdet ihr sagen?

Vielen Dank

Gruß


----------



## Stealth (29. März 2009)

*AW: AAA, Die große ZEBCO Aktion “Let’s go fishing” März: Döbel*

konnte gestern auch noch einen döbel zufällig auf wurm überlisten... leider ist auf dem foto das maßband ein wenig verrutscht, was ich auf der kamera allerdings nicht gesehen habe. Der Fisch war 40 cm!

http://img19.*ih.us/img19/8255/dbel.jpg


----------



## jungangler 93 (30. März 2009)

*AW: AAA, Die große ZEBCO Aktion “Let’s go fishing” März: Döbel*

der Döbel hat 46,5 cm.


----------



## Thomas9904 (2. April 2009)

*AW: AAA, Die große ZEBCO Aktion “Let’s go fishing” März: Döbel*

Zur "Fälschungsdiskussion":
1.: 
Selbstverständlich kommen keine Bilder in die Werung, welche offensichtlich (in welcher Art und Weise auch immer) gefaked sind - wobei man wie immer im Leben da Fehler nicht ausschliessen kann. Aber wir sind da immer "dran"...

2.: 
Hätte die "Diskutanten" lieber mal ein paar Döbel gefangen und eingestellt.....

3.: 
Ist die ausgeloste Länge 47,1 cm und ich werde mich jetzt mal dranmachen und den suchen, der am nächsten dran ist...


----------

